# The Unofficial 'Tearjerker Songs Here' Thread



## Ether's Bane (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah.

I'll start.

Journey - Mother, Father


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 8, 2009)

MGMT - Time to Pretend

Beautiful song. The video's unrelated, but nice as well.


----------



## Yarnchu (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmm...didn't we already have a thread like this? Anyways, Space Doggity is pretty damn depressing if you know about Laika. I seriously tried to hold back the tears the first time I heard it, but it didn't work. I still get a tad choked up listening to it. Also, it is the first song that has ever made me cry.


----------



## Thorne (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd say Jonathan Davis' live version of Tearjerker is a pretty sad song. I'm also a total sucker for We Miss You, which is a sad song in general, if not very beautiful. But Eight Melodies really made me cry, and I'm serious there.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 8, 2009)

Anathema - One Last Goodbye
Nine Inch Nails - Hurt

links to follow later


----------



## see ya (Apr 8, 2009)

The NIN version is sad, but the Johnny Cash cover of Hurt is just plain painful...in a good way. 

Then there's Coldplay's Fix You, more of a tearjerker in a happy way, but yeah. 

This one's kind of cheating, since a lot of it goes with the video but GOD DAMN SARAH MCLACHLAN AND THIS COMMERCIAL.  This is the exact reason I don't watch Animal Planet past 12AM. 

Do not ask how I Don't Want to Live on the Moon from Sesame Street is a tearjerker. Its power is inexplicable and absolute. And here's a very lovely instrumental, too.

Ai no Uta from the Japanese Pikmin commercials. It's not that sad...until you read the translated lyrics. 

Finally, for Male Gardevoir or any other Mother fans in the audience, This is for you.


----------



## Keltena (Apr 8, 2009)

Chemo Limo by Regina Spektor


----------



## see ya (Apr 8, 2009)

You will never hear the Dr. Mario song the same way again.

And here's the song from the dog's POV.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 8, 2009)

Lose You-Pete Yorn.

I've always cried because of this song, at times. But damn, now everytime I hear this, I will not be able to stop crying, ever since that epi of House last week.  Damnit, Kutner. Why did you have to kill yourseeelf D': And with a gun to the head, no less...;.;


----------



## Yarnchu (Apr 8, 2009)

My First Friend was sad, Skymin. I didn't cry, but I do feel sad.

EDIT: I just realized that it would fit perfectly(well, almost perfectly) with scenes from Episode 15(12 of the english dub) of Kirby of the Stars. Kirby gets a pet dog that was supposed to blow him up, but they grew attached so he jumps away from Kirby at the last moment. I nearly cried watching that.


----------



## Thorne (Apr 8, 2009)

Skymin said:


> Finally, for Male Gardevoir or any other Mother fans in the audience, This is for you.


OH GOD

YOU HIT MY WEAK SPOT, SKYMIN, DAMN YOU! 
;-;


----------



## #1 bro (Apr 11, 2009)

Skymin said:


> The NIN version is sad, but the Johnny Cash cover of Hurt is just plain painful...in a good way.


the NIN version is loads better. though I think it's totally badass that Johnny Cash is a) willing to cover a song by a industrial band whose lyrics consist of stuff like "i want to fuck you like an animal, I want to feel you from the inside" or "god is dead and no one cares, if there is a hell I'll see you there" or "shoot! shoot! shoot! shoot! I am gonna cum all over you" etc. b) and he actually make his cover both faithful to and unique from the original. it really shows you how music can touch so many people in different ways, I guess. 

anyway, the only song that really makes me want to cry is Blackout by Muse. I really have no idea why, it's not even that good of a song but for some reason it makes me kind of sad. *shrug*


----------



## foreign contaminant (Apr 11, 2009)

names, by cat power. or metal heart by cat power (live version). or colors and the kids by cat power again. 

cat power has a very emotive voice.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 11, 2009)

i like the cash version but nothing touches trent reznor


----------



## Dinru (Apr 11, 2009)

This. The subs are a little shoddy, but... with the visuals, that can be excused. It's just sweet and touching and horribly, horribly sad all at once. Especially touching when you realize that at 2:17-2:35, 



Spoiler



she's looking at pictures of the Scientist's *dead daughter* who the Robot was modeled after...


 Not to mention, earlier on, we gain insight into just how lonely the Scientist was- no one was around who cared about him enough to properly take care of his remains when he died- he just stayed in his chair for the next few centuries. The only one who ever seems to care about him after that, the Robot, is probably unaware that when a person dies, they need to be taken care of somehow. Either that, or I've been watching this video too much.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 12, 2009)

Most of the songs that make me really sad aren't inherently depressing but hold special meaning to me - Everybody Hurts by R.E.M., The Living Years by Mike and the Mechanics and even Ronan Keating's Life is a Rollercoaster fall into this category. 

Aeris' Theme and Bright Eyes by Simon and Garfunkel (from Watership Down) used to make me cry when I was little.

I'll Cover You (Reprise) from Rent and For Good from Wicked make me terribly, terribly sad, especially when they're being performedin front of me ):

BNL's War on Drugs is hauntingly sad  ("Out of town there's a viaduct/where people go when they're out of luck"). A lot of BNL's songs are very depressing, actually, but most of them don't _sound _sad (see: Fun and Games or Tonight is the Night I Fell Asleep at the Wheel), so they don't affect me as much.

And recently Wherever You Will Go by The Calling makes me really sad; it's a bit pathetic, but I really associate it with Willow and Tara from Buffy for some reason and... sad things! ;~;


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 12, 2009)

This one made me cry once, and it make me feel like a wuss... I don't even know the translated lyrics (lolfail, self) but it just so... sad sounding.

(and this one will probably just be me and anyone who knows about what happened to Nina in the FMA anime will find this sad.  It probably doesn't count since the video is what makes it so heartbreaking, but... The smile that Ed gives at the end... ; ; so sad...)


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 12, 2009)

Apocalyptica - Farewell

(well Ruska is actually better but still)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 12, 2009)

"Goodnight, Travel Well" by The Killers. It's just... Pain. And sadness. Just... listen to it.

The Worst Part:
"Everything you loved and every time you try,
Everybody's watching, everybody cry.
Stay.
Don't. Leave. Me!
The stars can wait for your sign,
Don't signal now!"


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 12, 2009)

Ketsu said:


> "Goodnight, Travel Well" by The Killers. It's just... Pain. And sadness. Just... listen to it.
> 
> The Worst Part:
> "Everything you loved and every time you try,
> ...


DAMN YOU. I'm listening to this right now.
You hit my weak spot. ;~;


----------



## see ya (Apr 12, 2009)

What makes the Johnny Cash version of Hurt sadder to me is that it brings to mind an old man who's life is slowly decaying and he's reflecting on pain and wasted time (It helps that this was one of Cash's last songs), and the simple delivery of just a guitar and his voice just makes his pain feel a lot more real than NIN's version, which just seems a little too surreal to express it as well. But I do give all credit to Trent Reznor for writing and coming up with the song. And I do like the original, it's just not as sad to me. 

But music is subjective, so that's just my opinion. :D


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 12, 2009)

I Giorni - Ludovico Einaudi


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 12, 2009)

蟲 -Mushi-.

No song will ever do this to me but this one. It really, truly, kills the inside of me. I can't listen to it very often.


----------



## J.T. (Apr 12, 2009)

No one's mentioned Martina McBride's Concrete Angel yet?

Brick by Ben Folds Five is a sad enough song for me to have used for a video about teen pregnancy.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 12, 2009)

Skymin said:


> What makes the Johnny Cash version of Hurt sadder to me is that it brings to mind an old man who's life is slowly decaying and he's reflecting on pain and wasted time (It helps that this was one of Cash's last songs), and the simple delivery of just a guitar and his voice just makes his pain feel a lot more real than NIN's version, which just seems a little too surreal to express it as well. But I do give all credit to Trent Reznor for writing and coming up with the song. And I do like the original, it's just not as sad to me.
> 
> But music is subjective, so that's just my opinion. :D


I had a discussion on that and I think Hurt is best viewed within the concept of the album it was written in and the state Reznor's head was in when he wrote The Downward Spiral. The Downward Spiral is one of my alltime favourite albums. I like Cash's version a lot but I don't like his vocal delivery that much either. To me the emotional, trainwrecked ending (fuck I am typing this with tears in my eyes, who am I kidding) of an album that is so mechanical in nature; so as if the protagonist was devoid of every sense of emotion; rejection of God; rejection of sexual love and completely animalistic; rejection of human relationships; to see him become the opposite when he realises the blood on his hands, is the ultimate redemption for me. I view it within that context as a better song.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Apr 13, 2009)

If a song were to make me cry, it would most likely be by Celine Dion. It's not that they're sad, but there's something so beautiful, pure, and passionate in her songs that just makes me want to cry. A few good examples of this (all in my opinion, of course) are "It's All Coming Back to Me", "That's the Way It Is", and "My Heart Will Go On".

Oh, and music from The Lion King. <3


----------



## Departure Song (Apr 13, 2009)

Seigmen - The Modern End


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 13, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> I Giorni - Ludovico Einaudi


It doesn't make me cry anymore but the first couple of times I listened to it ugghhh

Pet Shop Boy's In Denial used to make me tear up, and some of Mr. Roger's songs made me cry ('I like you just the way you are' I LIKE YOU TOO MR ROGERS CHRIST CHRIST FUCK ;A;).

In case you haven't gotten it yet I'm a pusscake.


----------



## #1 bro (Apr 13, 2009)

Watershed said:


> I had a discussion on that and I think Hurt is best viewed within the concept of the album it was written in and the state Reznor's head was in when he wrote The Downward Spiral. The Downward Spiral is one of my alltime favourite albums. I like Cash's version a lot but I don't like his vocal delivery that much either. To me the emotional, trainwrecked ending (fuck I am typing this with tears in my eyes, who am I kidding) of an album that is so mechanical in nature; so as if the protagonist was devoid of every sense of emotion; rejection of God; rejection of sexual love and completely animalistic; rejection of human relationships; to see him become the opposite when he realises the blood on his hands, is the ultimate redemption for me. I view it within that context as a better song.


honestly, I just like the NIN version because it's more interesting with the dynamics and such, while JC's is just an acoustic guitar song like any other one you can find on the radio. it's also kind of weird to hear Johnny Cash sounding all sad and defeated while singing "I will tear you down, I will make you hurt", while in NIN's angrier song it fits pretty well.

but who even cares, they're both good songs. :\


----------



## nastypass (Apr 14, 2009)

Skymin said:


> You will never hear the Dr. Mario song the same way again.
> 
> And here's the song from the dog's POV.


oh my god these are adorable and so sad at the same time ;  ;


----------



## xkze (Apr 14, 2009)

J.T. said:


> Martina McBride's Concrete Angel


was going to post that one here, that's why I came to this thread


ffffuuuuuu I'm not even going to listen to it


----------



## Minish (Apr 14, 2009)

Definitely Hello by Evanescence. It's not explicitly sad unless you know who it's dedicated to; Amy Lee's three year old sister, who died. D:


----------



## foreign contaminant (Apr 15, 2009)

atlas sound's requiem for all the lonely teenagers with passed out moms is very effective, at least to me.


----------



## Eye of Gorgon (Apr 19, 2009)

Dirty Deeds Done With Sheep is so funny that I laugh so hard I star crying hysterically.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Apr 19, 2009)

i don't think tearjerkers are supposed to make you laugh.


----------



## Aisling (Apr 19, 2009)

To put in my two cents in the "Hurt" discussion, I grew up with Johnny Cash's version so I'm kind of biased towards that one. Heard it first (for sure, considering I hadn't known about NIN until the 300 movie), heard it on TV when it came out... I listened to the NIN version a few minutes ago and I prefer Cash's for the reasons Skymin said earlier. But I don't know the context within either album or anything.

It's funny, Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here was in the related videos for Hurt. That's just the one I was going to post... I'm surprised nobody else has (unless I skimmed over it).

And now for my "pusscake" songs, as VPLJ has so eloquently put it. I remember the opening to The Last Unicorn always making me cry. Geez, the whole damn movie made me cry. The only versions I can find on YouTube suffer from some high-pitchification during the transition from VHS to whatever format it's in these days, though, so it's kind of ruined.

"The Day Will Come"  and "My Home, Sweet Home" from Final Fantasy V tear me up every time...

And, it didn't when I was little, but it makes me cry now- the credits song in My Neighbor Totoro. The version from the Fox dub from 1993 is the only one that really does it though (the link is to the Disney version from a few years back, I couldn't find the old one on Youtube), because I grew up with the Fox Totoro. I watched it until the VHS tape finally broke...


----------



## foreign contaminant (Apr 19, 2009)

Alraunne said:


> And, it didn't when I was little, but it makes me cry now- the credits song in My Neighbor Totoro. The version from the Fox dub from 1993 is the only one that really does it though (the link is to the Disney version from a few years back, I couldn't find the old one on Youtube), because I grew up with the Fox Totoro. I watched it until the VHS tape finally broke...


totoro is wonderful. i grew up with the fox dub as well. i actually had a catbus plush when i was maybe six. (this song didn't make me cry. i just wanted to respond because i loved that movie so much.)


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 16, 2009)

How about Styrofoam Plates by Death Can for Cutie? Depressing as hell.


----------



## sagefo (Jun 14, 2009)

The Decemberists- Eli the Barrow Boy. You have to know the words to really get the meaning , though.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh, Radiohead. With your Exit Music (For a Film), Fake Plastic Trees, and No Surprises.

They just depress us all.


----------



## Spatz (Jun 16, 2009)

Tell me why - Will smith

You know, I hate it when people go ahead and make a song that questions the stupidity of the world, and basically has a child's voice in the song. And to top it off it's Hip Hop/Rap, my least favoured genre...

I'm Already There (Message from Home Version) - Lonestar

Another disfavoured Genre. Fathers telling their kids that everything is alright, and with actual clippage from the US Army messages, and from the wifes and kids back, it really just does it for me.

Love you to Death - Makelot

With Mari Youngblood singing as the female in the song, it makes it all the better, and as it is, is quite sad. Listen to it, and you'll understand, haven't actually cried yet, but have been on the verge, probably need the right conditions...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 16, 2009)

Now that I have discovered the little ball of joy that is Jacques Brel I have a couple of others.
Ne Me Quitte Pas is really beautiful, but his voice just makes it tragic and a fantastically sad love song.
Orly is also really depressing (about a couple who has to get separated in a train station) and even moreso when you remember that he recorded it with *one lung*. This with one lung!


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 16, 2009)

Pretty much every Skillet song but most of all The Last Night & Whispers in the Dark.

And Black & Gold by Sam Sparro because i'm wierd and its special to me.


----------

